# Single-Bikerin sucht netten Biker aus dem Raum Freiburg



## nebelmond (31. August 2011)

...die meisten Dinge machen zu zweit einfach mehr Spaß 
Suche auf diesem Weg einen netten Single-Biker der mit mir die Wälder unsicher machen möchte  Fahre leidenschaftlich gern Mountainbike, bevorzugt Singletrails.
Können uns bei einer schönen Tour näher kennen lernen und wer weiss....vielleicht wird ja mehr daraus  
...also trau dich....


----------



## Messerharry (3. September 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenbirne (8. September 2011)

Hey, das mit den Trails passt, die Wälder auch und mit Bike so wie so. Und der Rest?.....Das möchte ich gerne herausfinden.
Mehr über PN


----------



## marc (16. September 2011)

Ich bin ja schon ne Weile Mod. hier, und es ist das (mir bekannte) erste Mal dass eine BIKERIN auf diesem Wege Kontakt sucht, was ich wirklich mutig und toll finde. Daher bin natürlich nicht nur ich neugierig wie es da weitergeht   Halte uns doch bitte auf dem laufenden. 

Loben muss ich in dem Zusammenhang die User und Biker in diesem Unterforum....in anderen Foren wäre das hier sofort zugespammt. 

Also, an Euch hier 

Grüße Marc


----------



## LittleBoomer (16. September 2011)

Liegt wohl daran, dass sie so süß aussieht, als dass es sich schon jetzt einer mit Ihr verderben möchte. Aber sie hat das Wort 'trauen' verwendet. Das macht mich stutzig.

Viel Glück...


----------



## nebelmond (20. September 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Liegt wohl daran, dass sie so süß aussieht, als dass es sich schon jetzt einer mit Ihr verderben möchte. Aber sie hat das Wort 'trauen' verwendet. Das macht mich stutzig.
> 
> Viel Glück...


 

Was macht dich an dem Wort "trauen" so stutzig? Genauso mutig wie ich mit meinem Aufruf bin muss auch der sein der darauf antwortet...ganz einfach.


----------



## Messerharry (20. September 2011)

.


----------



## nebelmond (21. September 2011)

Messerharry schrieb:


> ganz so einfach isses dann doch ned, mit dem Nebelmond ein Date zu bekommen, du darfst kein Foto aus alten zeiten in bestimmten Spionageplattformen posten, sonst isses unter Umständen schon im Ansatz vorbei


 
Hej da antwortet ein gekränkter Biker...
ein Tip, ein aktuelles Foto schicken wäre vielleicht hilfreicher ohne Schnickschnack  
Ich hab eben auch meine Ansprüche und Vorstellungen.....wie eigentlich jeder...


----------



## Messerharry (22. September 2011)

.


----------



## link789 (26. September 2011)

Hi, ich fahre auch nicht gern allein, bin neu in Freiburg und Single.
Würde mich freuen wenn du mir die Freiburger trails zeigen könntest.


----------



## vitaminc (26. September 2011)

Find ich Klasse, Nebelmond 

Frauen sollen ebenso den ersten Schritt wagen. Bin auch gespannt wie es hier weiter geht, vielleicht die erste IBC-Romanze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebelmond (27. September 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Find ich Klasse, Nebelmond
> 
> Frauen sollen ebenso den ersten Schritt wagen. Bin auch gespannt wie es hier weiter geht, vielleicht die erste IBC-Romanze


 
Danke dir für die nette Anerkennung,
gibt also doch noch Biker die sowas schätzen


----------



## nebelmond (27. September 2011)

Hi link789
kannst mir ja mal ne PN senden....
glg


----------



## nebelmond (28. September 2011)

Hallo Jungs,
ich werde mich aus gegebenen Anlass hier verabschieden.
Habe jemand aus früheren Zeiten getroffen und möchte nicht zweigleisig fahren und schauen wie sich die Sache entwickelt 
Nebelmond


----------



## Eisenbirne (29. September 2011)

Da wünsche ich Dir viel Glück, Nebelmond.Ich finde das sehr Charakter stark daß Du nicht "zweigleisig" fahren willst.Vielen ist so etwas ja egal.
Also nochmal, viel Glück und viele schöne gemeinsame Kilometer auf den Freiburger Trails.


----------



## marc (29. September 2011)

...schade eigentlich, denn als Mod. hab ich ja das Vorrecht als Trailzeuge 
Viel Glück auch von mir 

...und ein Lob an alle BIKER (männl.) 
Als ich das las: "...Bikerin sucht Biker", dachte ich es läuft, wie in anderen Unterforen, aus dem Ruder. Aber Ihr seid wirklich sehr diszipliniert 

Grüße Marc


----------



## nebelmond (5. Oktober 2011)

Hi Marc,
hab ne Frage, wie löscht man hier alles raus?
lg und danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Oktober 2011)

Nicht löschen, wir lesen doch alle hier gespannt mit, wie es weiter geht.


----------



## nebelmond (8. Oktober 2011)

Echt nicht löschen?
Weiss nicht ob ich hier noch oft rein schauen werde. Wenn es euch nicht langweilt, dann halte ich euch gerne auf dem laufenden...
Bis bald mal
Nebelmond


----------



## kopfnikka67 (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde das toll, das sich auch mal ne frau traut auf diesem Wege eine eventuelle tiefere Beziehung zu finden. 
Gerade bei einem zeitaufwendigen Hobbie wie biken ist es echt nicht leicht einen Partner zu finden.
Ehrlich, wäre ich nicht etwas zu alt für Dich, würdest direkt Post bekommen mit foto natürlich.
Hoffe für dich das klappt nich nur mit dem biken, dazu lade ich dich aber gerne mal ein...wohne ja nur 1km entfernt 
Ach ja, im Touren in Freiburg Thread fahren Jung und Mädels in jedem Alter als mit. Da hat es auch mal zu ner Romanze geführt...

Grüsse Uwe


----------



## nebelmond (9. Oktober 2011)

Hej Uwe,
ja da hast du Recht mit dem zeitaufwendigen Hobby und Partner und so....
Perfekt ists dann wenn man nen Partner findet, der das gleiche Hobby betreibt....und das ist in diesem Fall so ;-) 
Ich sag euch noch was, es läuft gut, hätt ich nicht gedacht....wir sind glaub ich auf dem richtigen Weg. Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt. Und warum einer ehemaligen Liebe nicht noch einmal eine Chance geben....
Übrigens Uwe....täusch dich mit dem Alter nicht....ich bin älter als du denkst ;-)
Grüße an alle


----------

